# Barnegat inlet report



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

The Barnegat Inlet is loaded with Blues. I have been killing em for the last two weeks.
No big slobs but there is some good size fish mixed in with the cocktail size.
Still good size Fluke hangin in the inlet as well. I think the big ones know the season is closed.
I have not fished for Blackfish but I am seeing guys do real well in the rocks with some nice size fish being caught.
Thats my report.TIGHT LINES


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## liveherring (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the report. opcorn:


----------



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)

The blues are back. Try the outgoing tide.


----------

